# Koi im Internet kaufen?



## Fluni81 (4. Apr. 2011)

Hallo!

Die Winterzeit ist vorbei..und ich guck mal wieder ein bissel rum..und hab im Internet Butterfly und Shiro Utsuri Koi entdeckt und ich unsterblich verliebt

Bis jetzt habe ich einige Goldfische, __ Shubunkin und einen Yamabuki im Teich. 

Nun hab ich einige Seiten im Inet entdeckt die Fische anbieten, zB Förderfisch..aber i-iw hat man dann doch das Feeling nicht am Becken zu stehn und sich "seinen" Fisch auszusuchen...und man sieht nicht, ob ds Tier i-welche Krankheiten hat..wie sind da eure Erfahrungen?

gruss
Fluni


----------



## Thundergirl (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koi im Internet kaufen?*

Hallo Fluni,

ich habe im Jahr 2008 bereits einen Koi über das Internet bestellt. Und bin sehr zufrieden mit diesem Händler. Neuerdings stellt er von einigen Koi sogar ein Video ein, dann kann man auch sehen wie der Koi sich bewegt. Und in einen bzw. zwei (wobei der zweite leider schon weg ist) hab ich mich auch schon wieder verliebt. Den verbliebenen Soragoi habe ich vor wenigen Minuten geordert. 
Dieser Händler verschickt auch wirklich die Fische, die auf den Bildern zu sehen sind.


----------



## jolantha (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koi im Internet kaufen?*

Hi, häng mich jetzt einmal einfach hinten dran, ich hätte gerne mal einen Butterfly Koi, kann mir jemand sagen wo ich die bekomme ??
Danke


----------



## CrimsonTide (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koi im Internet kaufen?*

z.b. hier: http://www.fischfarm-schubert.de/Fische/Koi/Butterfly-Koi/

oder hier: http://fördefisch-online.de/shop/start

wobei wenn man sich die fische persönlich aussuchen kann, ist mir das lieber ...


----------



## jolantha (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koi im Internet kaufen?*

Hallo Aaron
ich würde ja auch lieber direkt kaufen, aber in Celle hab ich noch nirgrndwo welche gesehen !!


----------



## Christine (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koi im Internet kaufen?*

Hallo Anne,

aber von Celle nach Wildeshausen zu Schubert ist doch machbar.


----------



## wp-3d (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koi im Internet kaufen?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Anne,
> 
> aber von Celle nach Wildeshausen zu Schubert ist doch machbar.



Hallo,

zur Filiale nach  28876 Oyten-Bassen

dürfte näher sein.


----------



## jolantha (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koi im Internet kaufen?*

hallo Else und Werner, D A N K E, habs notiert !!
Soll noch einen In Gifhorn geben, Fischzucht Müller, mit Eurokois !! Hat da schon mal jemand was von gehört ??


----------



## baddie (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koi im Internet kaufen?*



jolantha schrieb:


> Hallo Aaron
> ich würde ja auch lieber direkt kaufen, aber in Celle hab ich noch nirgrndwo welche gesehen !!




Noch nicht 

Altenceller Schneede...frag mich nu nicht wie die genau heissen... der Kollege dort hat eigentlich jedes Jahr reichlich am Start. 
Bis vor 2 Wochen gabs dort aber noch keine Teichfische im Angebot.   


Gruß aus Nienhagen 


Dirk


----------



## Regs (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koi im Internet kaufen?*

Hallo Dirk,
in Nienhagen bin ich groß geworden und eingeschult worden.

Schubert in Wildeshausen wäre dann wirklich wohl der größte Anbieter und ich würde selbst dort hin fahren. Ich habe zweimal Fische mit dem von dort beauftragen Transportunternehmen bekommen die entweder schon verstorben waren oder kurz davor weil die Lieferzeit nicht eingehalten wurde.


----------



## jolantha (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koi im Internet kaufen?*

Hallo, Dirk
Altenceller Schneede hat aber keine Butterfly-Kois, und außerdem ist er, wie ich finde, viel zu teuer.
Du meinst das " Futterhaus "


----------



## Jokerave (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koi im Internet kaufen?*

Hallo zusammen....

Ich habe mir vor 2 Tage jeweils 10 Blau und Goldorfen sowie 2 Stör bei Förderfisch.de bestellt.
Als die Dame des Expressdienst mir die Fische brachte. Und alle waren in einem Beutel. Sah man schon auf dem ersten Blick, dass es denen nicht gut gehen konnte.In meiner Eile habe ich sie nicht im gesamten gezählt, weil es mir wichtig war, dass sie aus dem Beutel kamen.
Aber ich kann mich drehen und wenden. Es werden nicht mehr als insgesamt höchsten 10 der 20 bestellen Orfen. Und zu guter letzt habe ich heute die beiden Stör tot aus dem Wasser geholt.Stückpreis 20 €. Plus Transport plus Futter für die beiden. Und ob sich der Händler davon was annimmt. Ich wage es mal zu bezweifeln. Warten wir es ab. Aber ein Einkauferlebnis stell ich mir anders vor. Die dazu bestellten __ Moderlieschen freuen sich bester Gesundheit. Aber die hätte ich auch billiger bekommen können. 

Ich glaube nicht, dass es für Fische angenehm sein kann, insgesamt über 15 Stunden in EINEM Beutel eine Reise von über 600 km zu erleben.
Obwohl mir der Verkäufer sagte, dass es kein Problem darstellt.

Wie gesagt.... Ich bin mal auf die Antwort des Händlers gespannt.

Gruss

Andreas


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koi im Internet kaufen?*

Hallo Andreas,

schade um die Fische. Bestätigt aber [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/32/]meine Meinung[/URL] zu diesem Händler.

Ich habe mir vor Jahren mal Bitterlinge (Jungfische, Größe ca. 3 cm) schicken lassen - da war jeder Fisch einzeln verpackt!

Interessant ist übrigens, daß die __ Moderlieschen so quietschfidel sind - da die ja so empfindlich sein sollen, was das Umsetzen angeht


----------



## wp-3d (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koi im Internet kaufen?*

Hi Andreas,

als Beweis die toten Tiere einfrieren.


.


----------



## Creature (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koi im Internet kaufen?*

Das klingt natürlich nicht besonders gut. Habe eben bei Fördefisch meinen Teichbesatz bestellt der Morgen ankommen soll. 

8x Goldorfen
8x Blauorfen
8x Bitterlinge
6x Teichmuscheln
15 __ Moderlieschen
4x Edelkrebse

Dabei habe ich mir die AGB nochmal genau durchgelesen.

Hier ein Zitat:

"6.
Gewährleistung: Für die Ankunft von lebenden Tieren und Pflanzen frei von 
äußerlich erkennbaren Krankheitsanzeichen wird Gewähr ubernommen. Die 
Gewährleistung für später auftretene Krankheiten ect. wird ausgeschlossen. 
Auftretene Mängel sind sofort nach erhalt der Tiere u. Pflanzen sofort 
anzumelden. Bei berechtigten Mängeln hat der Kunde nur Anspruch auf 
Ersatzlieferung oder Erstattung des Kaufpreises nicht auf Schadenersatz.

7.
Rücksendung: Der Verkäufer ist berechtigt, die Rücksendung reklamierter Tiere 
sowie Pflanzen Zwecke der Beweissicherung zu verlangen.

8.
Erfüllungsort und Gerichtsstand Erfüllungsort ist der Sitz des Verkäufers. 
Gerichtsstand ist ausschließlich der Sitz des Verkäufers.

----------------------------------------------------


Widerrufsrecht

Sie haben bei Futtermittel sowie Zubehör, ein generelles Rückgaberecht von 14 
Tagen, bei Bestellungen von lebenden Tieren und Wasserpflanzen, haben Sie 
nach Zustellung der Ware dieses Recht nur bei gravierenden Mängeln."

Ich werde die mir zugelieferten Tiere bei ankunft genau in Augenschein nehmen bevor ich einen Zettel unterschreibe


----------



## Jokerave (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koi im Internet kaufen?*

Nach dem Faupax der ersten Lieferung, haben wir telefonisch recht schnell und unkompliziert eine Lösung gefunden. Und ich habe mir die fehlenden Orfen und Ersatz für die Stör bestellt.
Das klappte soweit auch alles. Aber da die gesamten Fische in einem Beutel angekommen ist es unheimlich schwer nach zu kontrollieren ob auch alle und in der richtigen grösse dabei sind.
Einmal im Teich ist es unmöglich....ausser es fehlt eine grosse Anzahl einzelner Sorten .....

Im grossen und ganzen finde ich es angenehmer, wenn man seine Fische vorab sieht und sie sich aussuchen kann....durch die Transportkosten und den Nachnahmegebühren ( das war mir wichtig. hätten ja alle Tod ankommen können ) ist es auch soviel preiswerter nicht....
Und man muss am liefertag zuhause sein.

Ich wünsche trotzdem viel spass mit den neuen Fischen.

Gruss

Andreas


----------



## Kathrinvdm (2. Aug. 2016)

Ich hatte vor einer Weile ein Telefonat mit dem Herrn, der Fördefisch betreibt. Ich wollte dort primär Unterwasserpflanzen und sekundär eventuell Fische kaufen und fragte, ob ich im Laden direkt vorbeikommen könne. Allerdings gab es a) das Problem, dass der Herr mir eine – wie ich dann später hier im Forum von Christine erfuhr – falsche Auskunft gab (»Kaufen Sie keine __ Sonnenbarsche um Fischnachwuchs zu dezimieren, sondern große Orfen, die fressen auch 8 bis 10 cm große Fische«). Und b) sagte er mir, dass ich ca. eine Stunde vor Ankunft bei ihm anrufen möge, damit er dann auch persönlich vor Ort ist. Gesagt, getan. Wer telefonisch nicht erreichbar war, war der Herr. An der Halle habe ich auch kein Schild oder eine offene Tür finden können und musste dann unverrichteter Dinge wieder abfahren. Aber das war vielleicht auch besser so, nach allem, was ich hier lese …


----------

